# Havre de Grace MD, Manassas VA



## Heartbreak7 (Mar 26, 2009)

Anyone attending/vending either of these shows?


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Heartbreak7 said:


> Anyone attending/vending either of these shows?


I regularly vend at the Havarde Grace show. Look me up if you decide to attend.
Randy
E and K Best Buys


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I'll be at Havre De Grace selling feeders and salamanders.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

I haven't been to Havre de Grace in a couple of years since I usually go to Hamburg. How is it for darts? I'd really like to pick up a pair or two.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Tiny show even for reptiles...

The 2 regular guys above that replied are about it for darts.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Pretty much it's Randy. Sometimes other breeders show up. I occasionally have darts for sale but have none now.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Well that's poo. I stopped going because it was too far to drive for what I'd find. My hubby is taking vacation that week so I thought we'd check it out (he works every Saturday). I guess we'll see. I'll be at Hamburg so I guess it depend on what I find there.

Randy, will you have any pairs in MD?


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm hoping to vend at this one (haven't contacted them yet) My son goes to college in Baltimore and I would love to go see him.


----------



## Heartbreak7 (Mar 26, 2009)

Sounds like the Manassas show will be a ghost town...


----------

